# Need a confirmatory CT scan...



## mycrofft (Apr 12, 2010)

origin:

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&start=72&hl=en&sa=N&gbv=2&ndsp=18&tbs=isch:1


----------



## LngJohnSlvr (Apr 16, 2010)

i love the Simpsons... and I think I know people with CT's that look like that... LOL


----------

